# resume



## nikiwit (Oct 24, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone can tell me....when filling out an application or writing your resume how do you list CPC-A....it is a certificate but as far as I understand it is valid from the time you take the test indefinitely. So the valid date would be the date you took the test and passed and then no expiration, correct?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Oct 24, 2012)

Make sure you put your name at the top of your resume, and also when you enter your name on the application as "Mary Jones, CPC-A".  This tells your hiring manager from a quick glance at your resume that you are certified, without her having to read through the resume to find out that information. Then, under a heading for Certifications, put "Certified Professional Coder-Apprentice, American Academy of Professional Coders" and the year you were certified (when you passed the test).  You don't need to put the month/date.


----------

